
Astrofox – motion graphics program for turning music visualizations into videos - swyx
https://astrofox.io/
======
mcao
Hi everyone, creator of Astrofox here. This has been a side project of mine
for several years now and I've just shipped it. Astrofox is a motion graphics
app that lets you create custom music visualizations that you can then save to
video. It's similar to Adobe After Effects except everything is done in real-
time and is focused primarily on music visualization. Some of the tech used is
React, Redux, Three.js, WebGL, GLSL, and Electron. Let me know your thoughts.
I hope you find it useful.

~~~
drcongo
This is pretty cool. As mentioned by another poster, adding video clips would
be useful. I currently use a bunch of iOS tools for doing this kind of thing,
GlitchClip might be a good reference for some useful effects.

~~~
drcongo
I've found a couple of bugs: Every time I import a audio file, either 16 bit
wav or 320kbps mp3, it tells me the audio file is invalid. The app still works
though. However, when I try to output the video a) I can't set either the
start or the end time, and b) I'm not quite sure why there's an audio file
select step in the save video dialog, but I also get the audio file invalid
message there too. Either one or both of these things means I can't actually
export the video.

This app is _really_ promising though, thanks. Very much looking forward to
where you take it.

------
HelloNurse
Layers containing an existing video (rather than just static images) would be
the most practically important feature to add: people who want to make a music
video tend to have existing videp footage to use, not only images, and it
cannot be easily integrated.

------
anentropic
I'd buy an app like this

The actual effects are quite boring at the moment though (a spinning cube, a
waveform, graphic eq bars)

Would love to see some more psychedelic kaleidoscope type of effects

~~~
mcao
I plan on supporting third-party plugins soon so you or anyone else can come
up with effects. I was never a fan of those kaleidoscope effects so that's why
I didn't include it. I think the real advantage of the app is the ability to
layer scenes together. If you scroll to the bottom of the website you can see
more examples of what you can do. Thanks for the feedback.

------
Darky
Can't install it on my win10 Why does this requires Admin rights ?

~~~
mcao
It should install just like any other Electron app. Are you able to install
other Electron apps?

------
afropack
Love this!

